# Grizzly 16" G0660X Jointer / Planer Combo



## Marty5965

Wow, thanks for the great review. While I could never afford one, it's nice to know quality is still out there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

One of the best reviews I've ever seen on Lumberjocks!


----------



## stevenmadden

*Grovest*: Definitely one of the best reviews I have ever read here on Lumberjocks. Thanks for taking the time to post it, I hope you stick around.

Steven


----------



## Grumpymike

Great and thorough review, But I do have a question.
Your profile does not show where you live … I assume that you are in the States. ... ??


----------



## crashn

That was a very comprehensive review. I have the G0634xp, the 12 inch version with spiral. Some of the same strengths and weaknesses as this model.


----------



## Surfside

This is a very detailed and well explained review. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ten4cmor

Wow! Awesome review. I have been thinking of purchasing the 12" version and this sheds some light on how these J/P combos function.


----------



## Grovest

I just about purchased the 12" - my wife talked me out of it pointing out the number of times that the extra 4" makes a difference. For example, since it works well as a finishing planer used it for finishing a set of cabinet door fonts - 14.5" wide. Glued the wood together then planed then routed the edges and the doors were done.

But as noted in the review the real beauty of these machines (even the 10") is how great they are for finishing rough lumber. Having a jointer as wide as the planer means that you can use the jointer to finish one side before thickening with the planer so you end up with truly flat lumber.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

OUTSTANDING REVIEW!!!


----------



## villanut

I see Grizzly has discontinued this model and doesn't seem to have a replacement.


----------



## intelligen

Thanks for the thorough review-I had the impression from other combo machine reviews that it was annoying to spend time raising and lowering the table when switching between jointing and planing, but it never occurred to me how tired your arm would get! Seems like a motorized hand crank or a hex head in the middle of the crank that you can drive with a socket on your drill would be a nice touch.


----------



## kevhead

After 4+ years any new thoughts regarding the G0660X? I just bought a used (new to me) unit.


----------



## Ziffster

No real complaints with it other than one common to all combo machines… not being able to easily extend the planer table can be a real pain and if your not careful when feeding you can get some pretty nasty snipe.

If I had the room I would definitely switch it for two separate machines.

I have also started seeing more tearing than I would like when working with Ash and Oak… plus have found that the blades don't last as long as I would have liked. I guess that is the cost of having a straight blade rather than helical inserts.

Otherwise, it is holding up well. Tables are still dead level and has swallowed anything I have thrown at it.

For the price I paid, I was able to get 16" for about the price of a better 12" and when making things like table leaves being able to use if for wider boards has been an absolute blessing.


----------



## Ziffster

One tip… and this applies to any combo machine… plan ahead if you want to be efficient.

The last thing you want to be doing is switching back and forth between planner and jointer. Level one side of *all your boards* first on the Jointer, do one edge, rip the board to width, run the other edge through the jointer to remove saw marks if desired, then change the jointer into a planer for the forth side.

Once you get in the habit you'll find that you can be just as efficient with a combo unit, it just takes planning ahead.


----------



## kevhead

Can I ask another question. Is the motor in yours loud? The G0660x I bought had a motor burn out so I bought a replacement from Grizzly installed it and fired it up. Damn it sounds loud compared to a Baldor motor or other. I just want to make sure something else isn't wired wrong with the motor brake circuitry or something.

I have a video, not sure how to share it.


----------



## Ziffster

Wow,

Not sure how the previous owner managed to burn the motor out, as they have overload and overheat protection. The only wood I have choked mine on has been rough 15" wide hard maple, which turned out to still be green (trusted the supplier, but turned out not to have been dried properly).

When running (not under any load) it is no noisier than a typical hand belt sander. if not for the dust collector, I would say it would be quiet enough to get by without needing hearing protection when used as a jointer. It does get load when planing… but blade noise, not motor noise.

Idling the machine is about the quietest machine in my shop, but did get noisy once when one of the blades were missing from the cutter head leaving it unbalanced (long story).

Are you sure the motor is the source of the noise?

Before installing the new motor, but after removing the old motor, did you make sure that everything else was moving freely the problems were just with the motor?

Grizzly tech support is usually pretty good (or perhaps I've been lucky) , have you approached them for there thoughts?


----------



## kevhead

Yeah, it's motor noise. I've not introduced any load (no belt to the cutterhead) only letting the motor spin. The motor alone hit's 108db on my sound meter.

Link to Video


----------



## Ziffster

Unfortunately I don't have access currently to a sound meter, but that is much louder than mine even when it is under full load.

Not sure of the type of motor, but some motors need a minimum load to run quiet or they 'run away'.


----------



## kevhead

you nailed it…after the last post I decided to replace the belt and pulley. Fired it up and it runs at 97db which is a massive improvement. Learned something. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ziffster

It has been a good solid machine.

One tip, with how easy the blades are to swap, keep a set for your finishing and another for rough work. The blades do wear well, but you definitely get a better cut with new blades.

I picked up a set of carbide blades a while ago and although they definitely wear better (needed them for running a large load of ash for a friend), the standard HSS blades when new (and for about the first thousand board foot) leave as nice or nicer a finish.

I have been debating getting a helical head for it, but as I haven't been working with as much figured wood grains recently haven't been able to justify spending near as much as I spent on the machine just for a new cutter. If taken slow and shallow I have been able to avoid tearout with just about any grain even when the blades are less than ideal.


----------



## kevhead

I'm going from a 15" planer and 8" jointer both with helical heads to the combo machine as a space saver. Gonna see how much I miss the helical heads. I asked Grizzly and Scheppach both whether they had either (a) replacement head or (b) the head dimensions. Got neither. I may get ambitious in the coming weeks and pull the head to measure and get quoted. I also already asked Byrd and they don't have the drawings/dimensions for this machine in their library.


----------



## Ziffster

It was a few years ago when I looked in to a helical cutter. If I find my notes I'll pass them on, but from what I recall the head was made for Scheppach by Leitz and was one of their standard heads. The person with Leitz I spoke with claimed that on larger machines that helical cutters were overrated - they did have advantages, but also disadvantages, and neither was as significant as people try to make out.

I would be really interested to hear your impressions regarding how the heads compare. If your like me, you will love the larger jointer. Being able with difficult grains and odd shaped pieces to take advantage of the extra width to pass boards over the cutters at an angle is really handy - not just when working with wider pieces like table leaves or cabinet doors which are more than 9".


----------



## kevhead

Hello. sorry I never followed up. I did get the machine running. Ended up being a good deal after the initial risk. Bought from a guy on eBay for $1500 with burnt motor and figured I could put the $650 replacement in and end up with a decent machine. I've never owned a machine with that diameter cutter head so it's true the blades seem to have a a more natural planing approach angle as opposed to a chopping angle, leaving a nicer cut. My understanding is that is what makes the insert heads work so well is the approach angle more so than the the shear angle that is often advertised? This is why the grizzly knock-off heads as well as heads from Felder, Minimax etc achieve just as good results with the cutters positioned perpendicular with the cut. Anyway, I do miss the "smoothness" of the insert heads. I can't explain it really…there is a sound and vibration that straight knives make and a sound and vibration that inserts make. I would like to get the official head dimension if you have them as I think I will look into getting a head manufactured. All in all I can say it is a pleasure to have a 16" jointer, something I never dreamed I could afford especially looking at the price of some of the top end equipment.


----------

